# core needle biopsy neck



## chaveje

Does anyone know what cpt code to use for a core needle biopsy performed on the neck is The provider used a  14 gauge core needle.
Thank you !!!


----------



## jthweatt

Look in CPT under your fine needle aspiration codes (10021,10022) and you will find a list "for percutaneous needle biopsy other than FNA".  If your operative report indicates thyroid go to 60100, salivary gland go to 42400, and so on.  Make sure you code for imaging guidance if that is also indicated.


----------

